# Even Garmin Tech Support gave up!



## SummitSurfer (Oct 1, 2012)

I thought it would be cool to purchase a 32 gb SD card and put it on my Garmin Edge 800 and go to Utah Mountain Biking dot com and download all there GPX files.
So I downloaded all the files and dropped them into my NEW FILE folder on the SD card which converts them to .fit files. But they won't show on the 800 when powered up. So I thought well I'll drop them into the NEW FILES folder on the 800 internal memory.....some showed up, but not all.

Then I figured, well, I'll go through Garmin Base Camp "Send list to device" then select SD card. Nothing.... then thought "Send list to device" this time select to internal memory NOTHING. 

Ok surely Garmin Connect has the files I want...YEAH RIGHT! So I decided to take my list of GPX files and upload them to Garmin Connect....well when opened you get one ride that has a bunch of different segments in it....thats gonna take for ever to put the rides back together and all the segments.

After 4 hours on the phone with Garmin this afternoon....YES 4 HOURS....they can't figure it out.

Does anyone know if the Utahmountainbiking.com files are bad? They will appear in Base Camp great BUT won't all load to my device.

Anyone got a clue? It makes you wonder why you spend $500 on a device like this when the instructions suck, tech support doesn't even know how to operate the device and every where you read...people can barely get these things running the way they want.

Ideas??


----------



## SummitSurfer (Oct 1, 2012)

PS Does anyone have GPX files from their 800 for the Fruita CO trails that are working and clean that they know are good that I can attempt to put on this 800?
Thanks,


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

You have to be careful of gpx files from other websites. Sometimes they will not adhere to the most stringent gpx file standards. PC programs can do nonstandard things with gpx files that the gps cannot handle.

For example, a gpx the depicts a trail network with intersections will not draw on the gps. It is a fact of life you have to deal with. You can only load gpx files that depict a trail as a continuous out and back, loop, or whatever.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

It is the map segments as Nate stated, and this.

From the Garmin FAQ:https://support.garmin.com/support/searchSupport/case.faces?caseId={1e5cae00-26d7-11e1-45da-000000000000}

What is the largest size microSD card I can use with my Edge 810, 800, 705 and 605?

Email this Answer
Print this Answer

01/15/2013

The Edge 810, 800, 705 and 605 have an expandable memory slot into which a microSD* card can be inserted. This card provides the ability to install detailed mapping to enhance the device's internal basemap.

It is recommended a standard speed card, no larger than 32 GB, be used in order to get the best performance from the device. Class 4 to Class 10 is considered standard speed.

*While considering memory limitations, another limitation is the number of individual mapping segments. Roughly 3,000 mapping segments can be transferred to the Edge 810/800 and roughly 2,000 mapping segments to the Edge 605 and 705.

The Edge will pick and choose which map segments to show when the map segment limit is surpassed. It is suggested to transfer additional mapping segments to another microSD card.
*
*While any brand of microSD card should work, Garmin has only tested more common brands such as SanDisk and Kingston.


----------



## OpenLight (Oct 17, 2011)

I would think that the skid map files are probably the best option for what you are looking for it you live close enough to one of the sponsor bike shops to get an access code: The Skid Map

Good Luck!


----------



## SummitSurfer (Oct 1, 2012)

NateHawk....I was just wanting GPX files of "Tracks" from other riders that I could start and follow ie Courses. Some work some dont....just trying to figure it out. I think you are right though....maybe these are bad files on a GPS but are fine on my Mac and Base Camp.


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

*No problems*



SummitSurfer said:


> ... every where you read...people can barely get these things running the way they want...


Never had a problem with my 800. Based on some of your posts "user error", and unreasonable expectations may be part of the problem


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

SummitSurfer said:


> NateHawk....I was just wanting GPX files of "Tracks" from other riders that I could start and follow ie Courses. Some work some dont....just trying to figure it out. I think you are right though....maybe these are bad files on a GPS but are fine on my Mac and Base Camp.


Link up some of the files and a detailed workflow and we might be able to give you a better idea


----------



## SummitSurfer (Oct 1, 2012)

Wherewolf...Im starting to think you are right, maybe my expectations of this device are to high. And some user error BUT even Garmen Tech support told me the user interface on this particular series has been challenging for the company. Im just asking the device to do what it says it can do on the box.


----------



## rapsac (Sep 26, 2004)

Loading gpx files with multiple tracks inside one gpx causes problems. 
Easiest way to load your edge with gpx files is by using wingdb3, see http://www.sackman.info


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

SummitSurfer said:


> Wherewolf...Im starting to think you are right, maybe my expectations of this device are to high. And some user error BUT even Garmen Tech support told me the user interface on this particular series has been challenging for the company. Im just asking the device to do what it says it can do on the box.


I doubt any of the tech support people have ever actually used the unit on a trail.


----------



## SummitSurfer (Oct 1, 2012)

No....the guy helping me actually felt bad about the hang ups and emailed me a handful of Moab trails he uses. Its all good, im going check out skid map.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Are you going to post links to the files that gave you trouble?


----------



## sprocketjockey9 (Jul 18, 2006)

SummitSurfer said:


> PS Does anyone have GPX files from their 800 for the Fruita CO trails that are working and clean that they know are good that I can attempt to put on this 800?
> Thanks,


I have a few here.... these should work, if not PM me and I'll send you the link for the files directly

Western Rim/Zion
Kokopelli
Grand Junction Lunch loops

I do highly recommend buying a trails maps book in town. Best $15-20 I spent :thumbsup:


----------



## SummitSurfer (Oct 1, 2012)

NateHawk said:


> Are you going to post links to the files that gave you trouble?


Utah Mountain Bike Trail Index Page Fins and Things GPX is one of many that dont work.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

SummitSurfer said:


> Utah Mountain Bike Trail Index Page Fins and Things GPX is one of many that dont work.


What part of the state is that one in? Not going to blindly browse for it.


----------



## SummitSurfer (Oct 1, 2012)

NateHawk said:


> What part of the state is that one in? Not going to blindly browse for it.


My bad....its Moab Utah. I'm finding that if I use Skidmap I can download successfully to the device short segments of trail but not named trails containing multiple segments.


----------



## SummitSurfer (Oct 1, 2012)

sprocketjockey9 said:


> I have a few here.... these should work, if not PM me and I'll send you the link for the files directly
> 
> Western Rim/Zion
> Kokopelli
> ...


Wow...thanks those worked perfectly and I might have to buy a motorcycle to do that kinda milage ha ha! Thanks again.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

okay, I see it. simple problem easily rectified.









Okay, so here is a quick map of the Fins & Things .gpx file. This .gpx cannot be loaded into a Garmin as-is. Why? The way Garmin interprets .gpx files is that they are continuous rides (a "track" of a previous ride, for example). This particular file illustrates a simple "network" trail arrangement. There are a couple alternates and spurs leading to parking areas. This confuses the GPS, which thinks that the .gpx you are loading reflects a continuous ride. And because this one (and likely many others you attempted to load) does not, it confuses the GPS. It's an annoying limitation, but not difficult to fix.

The red trail here is an example of a single continuous point-to-point trail that would load fine









The red loop trail in this graphic would also work correctly, as it is a continuous loop with no spurs or alternates.









One simple thing will solve this problem with network arrangement trails. A program called GPX2IMG. With it, you convert those GPX files into basemaps for your GPS. This program does not allow you to make them navigable trails on the basemap, but that is doable if you are STRONGLY motivated to do it (the software is expensive for that). But, the positive side is that if you buy the full version of this program, you can take ALL of the trails and put them all into one GPX basemap for an area. GPSFileDepot.com already has some maps like that that other people have made. The western US has less coverage on those than the eastern US, but I would bet that a file already exists for popular places like Moab. If you wanted a navigable file to put onto your GPS, you could simply trace the route you wish to follow, making sure it is continuous (if you travel one way down a spur, either you end your ride, or you double back on yourself at some point to cover that trail again) for the whole ride you wish, and make that into a GPX.


----------



## SummitSurfer (Oct 1, 2012)

Dude! You rock! That is exactly that! Sure enough I checked the ones which failed to load and thats there problem! Why didnt anyone else know this? You should make this sticky! NateDawk....thank you very much....you have saved the day


----------



## rapsac (Sep 26, 2004)

SummitSurfer said:


> That is exactly that! Sure enough I checked the ones which failed to load and thats there problem! Why didnt anyone else know this?


The 10th post or so of this thread already mentioned the multiple track issue...


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

rapsac said:


> The 10th post or so of this thread already mentioned the multiple track issue...


I actually mentioned it in post 3. I post about this issue often because it trips people up frequently.


----------



## rapsac (Sep 26, 2004)

NateHawk said:


> I actually mentioned it in post 3.


Hmm, always read carefully


----------



## evrac (Sep 28, 2005)

Another vote for GPX2IMG. It creates a transparent image overlay of the whole network. I do this for all the areas I'm interested in.


----------



## SummitSurfer (Oct 1, 2012)

Now that I understand the big pictures, thanks to post 10,3,7,9,2,5 etc etc har har. I can see the value in having a program gpx2img.....but I noticed there didnt appear to be a Mac application?


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

SummitSurfer said:


> but I noticed there didnt appear to be a Mac application?


no. Macs always have been and probably always will be second fiddle to Windows when it comes to GPS and mapping software.


----------



## SummitSurfer (Oct 1, 2012)

Yeah...thats kinda what I figured. Thats unfortunate. Oh well.


----------



## wolfmansbro (May 25, 2004)

I second just buying the skidmap basemap. Works great on my 800. You can buy a subscription online. Worth it. Downloaded it once and you don't have to worry about uploading any other files for Utah unless you want to create a route to follow but with skidmap its almost not necessary


----------



## unkosama (Jun 26, 2006)

Another problem with GPX tracks is that they will quickly bog down the CPU of your Garmin Unit. They are a very un-optimized, inaccurate, and purely vector data. The Skidmap site provides a way to download the individual tracks or you can create a track, but be careful you don't create too big of a course. The ParkCity P2P is a good example of a very long course. Last year it was so long my Garmin 800 cut corners in places, and the device was very sluggish. The Skidmap basemap is an actual streetmap, similar to what Garmin might provide, so it can display thousands of map trails and color code them and the unit will still perform well. No matter what you do with GPX files, it will never be as usable as a real basemap, or at least, I haven't been able to make them be that useful and I have been trying since my first Garmin 705 in 2009.


----------

